# Completed !  00 Project / Toilet Ultimate Force



## GumisPeter (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi everybody!


My name is Peter , from Hungary, Budapest.

This is ...

T.U.F. project ...Tolilet Ultimate Force



I've had a dream for a long time to build a toilet PC.
There is a ceramic toilet bowl on my balcony for about five years now, but because it is almost impossible to mod it at home I decided to build my own version.
I've customized the frame of a Gerberit concealed cistern. I've carved a wooden case for it and covered the inside part with polycarbonate and perforated aluminium where the water tank and cooler placed.
Basically it is a monobloc toilet computer. I've built the toilet bowl using 26 layers of polycarbonate and 25 layers birch plywood. The toilet seat is made from one tiama log using adhesive and hand carving. The hinge is from a bath cabin door. There is RGB LED lights and water cooling in the computer.








Hardware :

-AlphaCool Alphacool VPP655 PWM D5 plexi
-AlphaCool hard tube plexi 13/10
-Phobya UC-2 LT
-AlphaCool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 960 M02
-AlphaCool fittings
-CoolerMaster V850
-Asus Sabertooth Z170s
-Asus Strix 960 GTX 2Gb OC
-Intel I3 6100
-TeamGroup Delta DDR4
-Geil Zenith R3 120Gb


----------



## GumisPeter (Jun 21, 2016)

*Start project!*


----------



## GumisPeter (Jun 22, 2016)

...he started.


*Thanks to the sponsors!*

-Asus Hungary
-Aquatuning Europe
-CoolerMaster Hungary
-Teamgroup Team Taiwan
-Geil
-Geberit Hungary
-Kerttrade Hungary
-Dremel Hungary







The frame, thank you Geberit Hungary!






Policarbonat, thank you Kerttrade Hungary!






Dremel Moto Shaw
Thank you Dremel Hungary!






Hardwares:































Cup plan


----------



## GumisPeter (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank You Dremel Hungary!


----------



## GumisPeter (Jun 24, 2016)

Motherboard tray


----------



## GumisPeter (Jun 24, 2016)

Geberit frame modding


----------



## GumisPeter (Jun 24, 2016)

*Tiama wood*


----------



## GumisPeter (Jun 24, 2016)

*Frame update














































*


----------



## GumisPeter (Jun 24, 2016)

*Radiator *

Suzuki Swift heating radiator mod.


----------



## GumisPeter (Jun 24, 2016)

*DIY temp meter.*


-Test tube
-Cristal Nails Chameleon gel





















*Test home Pc*

Idle blue...






...cca 50'C pink






*Test ok!*


----------



## GumisPeter (Jun 24, 2016)

*Motherboard tray*


----------



## GumisPeter (Jun 24, 2016)

*Dremel Moto-Saw.

Cup :  Policarbonat + Plywood 4mm*


----------



## GumisPeter (Jun 24, 2016)

*Cup layer plans*


----------



## GumisPeter (Jun 24, 2016)

*Power Supply 



























































*


----------



## GumisPeter (Jun 24, 2016)

*Woodwork



















































































































*


----------



## GumisPeter (Jun 24, 2016)

*Motherboard tray led lighting.
*





*
























































































*


----------



## GumisPeter (Jun 24, 2016)

*trial installations*


----------



## GumisPeter (Jun 25, 2016)

*ON - OFF - RESTART 



Original Geberit panel.













































































*

































































__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1314333568581335


----------



## GumisPeter (Jun 25, 2016)

*Front side panel 2mm aluminium.*


----------



## GumisPeter (Jun 25, 2016)

*Cable management. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## GumisPeter (Jun 25, 2016)

*Plywood 
















































































*


----------



## GumisPeter (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## n0tiert (Jun 25, 2016)

nice build log, lotsa pictures, thx


----------



## GumisPeter (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## micropage7 (Jun 26, 2016)

great work, big thumbs


----------



## GumisPeter (Jun 26, 2016)

Tiama wood, Toilet seat homemade .


----------



## GumisPeter (Jun 26, 2016)

*bedroom glass door hinge*


----------



## GumisPeter (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## GumisPeter (Jul 25, 2016)

Sorry, i have some delay with the worklog, there are lot of photos and I will uplod it soon...


----------



## GumisPeter (Aug 27, 2016)

Hello  everyone !


I finished on time.
Most recent item in the job log.


----------



## GumisPeter (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## GumisPeter (Aug 27, 2016)

Thank you for sponsoring Aquatuning GmbH !
Thank you Eddy!


----------



## GumisPeter (Aug 27, 2016)

*Alphacool VPP655 PWM*

Installation of pumps


----------



## GumisPeter (Aug 27, 2016)

again disassembly, components painting, mirrors,led lighting...

Painting






















*






*


----------



## GumisPeter (Aug 27, 2016)

*Mirrors*


----------



## GumisPeter (Aug 27, 2016)

*Polish

3mm aluminium *


----------



## GumisPeter (Aug 27, 2016)

*Cup feet , adjustable, aluminium solid rod*


----------



## GumisPeter (Aug 27, 2016)

*fine grinding*


----------



## GumisPeter (Aug 27, 2016)

*Milesi varnish*






















...grinding back tomorrow


----------



## GumisPeter (Aug 27, 2016)

*Package arrived... 
Thank you for the sponsoring of Teamgroup !

TeamGroup Delta !*


----------



## GumisPeter (Aug 27, 2016)

*...more bright.*


----------



## GumisPeter (Aug 27, 2016)

*anti-slip tape, mounting...*


----------



## GumisPeter (Aug 27, 2016)

*panel installation*


----------



## GumisPeter (Aug 27, 2016)

*cups into place, silicone edge protection...*


----------



## GumisPeter (Aug 27, 2016)

*New steel element, polish.*







*






*


----------



## GumisPeter (Aug 27, 2016)

*Vga stabiliser*


----------



## GumisPeter (Aug 27, 2016)

*Radiator stand, aluminium.*


----------



## GumisPeter (Aug 27, 2016)

*New sponsor!*


*Thanks for the support Golden Emperor International Limited !
GEIL
Thanks Alex!*

*GEIL Zenith R3 - 120Gb*


----------



## GumisPeter (Aug 27, 2016)

*Geil Zenith R3 SSD mounting*
















double-sided adhesive


----------



## GumisPeter (Aug 27, 2016)

*Reservoir placement

Alphacool Repack Single Bayres 5,25" Clear

/50 mm wide space up there, so I chose this solution/*





















*






*


----------



## GumisPeter (Aug 27, 2016)

*Suzuki Swift radiator, Noctua NF-A9x14*


----------



## GumisPeter (Aug 27, 2016)

*Alphacool plexi hard tube 13/10

Bending*


----------



## GumisPeter (Aug 27, 2016)

*Steel Decoration.*


----------



## GumisPeter (Aug 27, 2016)

*Painting toilet seat *


----------



## GumisPeter (Aug 27, 2016)

*Toilet paper holder
basic : Ikea lamp
Ikea Stugvik*
http://www.ikea.com/hu/hu/catalog/products/60249385/


----------



## GumisPeter (Aug 27, 2016)

*Window fans.*






























*Fluid level check window.*




















*

























*


----------



## GumisPeter (Aug 27, 2016)

_*Finish*_


----------



## GumisPeter (Aug 27, 2016)

*2016 08.19.
Germany Cologne
15. DCMM*


----------



## lorraine walsh (Sep 5, 2016)

Now that's some other level innovation. Big thumbs up for you


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 5, 2016)

Top skills across a number of disciplines........very, very impressive.


----------

